# Looking for a new audio interface, any recommendations



## Rossy (Jan 4, 2021)

My M-Audio fast track pro is on its last legs, its doing some funky power things on its own and the audio drivers are old so it's time to upgrade. I have a budget of about $150 but could go a little higher if it made a big difference. I do use an acoustic guitar (straight in) so 1 input would be enough. Any recommendations?

Cheers.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 4, 2021)

From my own experience, I could recommend the "Scarlett" range from Focusrite. I was a long-time user of Avid Mbox interfaces but had to abandon them as they've stopped the support quite a while ago, and I was having certain problems on Windows 10. I have a Focusrite Scarlett 6i6 2nd gen as a primary interface now and I'm mostly happy, though I've expected a bit more preamp gain in comparison to Mbox 3 when using condenser mics (I mostly work with VI and DI sources). Focusrite also seems pretty regular when it comes to firmware and driver updates, even for now older products.

Apparently, the current (3rd) gen range of Scarlett interfaces brings some further improvements, but I haven't had an opportunity to try one yet. If you don't need more than one input, perhaps the basic model (Solo) could be a good choice. I'm not sure about the price, though I've seen some bundles on Amazon and other stores that were in that range. So maybe the device itself could be had for even less.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 4, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> From my own experience, I could recommend the "Scarlett" range from Focusrite. I was a long-time user of Avid Mbox interfaces but had to abandon them as they've stopped the support quite a while ago, and I was having certain problems on Windows 10. I have a Focusrite Scarlett 6i6 2nd gen as a primary interface now and I'm mostly happy, though I've expected a bit more preamp gain in comparison to Mbox 3 when using condenser mics (I mostly work with VI and DI sources). Focusrite also seems pretty regular when it comes to firmware and driver updates, even for now older products.
> 
> Apparently, the current (3rd) gen range of Scarlett interfaces brings some further improvements, but I haven't had an opportunity to try one yet. If you don't need more than one input, perhaps the basic model (Solo) could be a good choice. I'm not sure about the price, though I've seen some bundles on Amazon and other stores that were in that range. So maybe the device itself could be had for even less.


Thanks, I have been looking at the solo and it gets great reviews.


----------



## kC_ (Jan 4, 2021)

the audient id4/id14 are also in your budget and get some good reviews for the price....

<<personally an RME fan, but is nothing really close to your budget


----------



## Rossy (Jan 4, 2021)

kC_ said:


> the audient id4/id14 are also in your budget and get some good reviews for the price....
> 
> <<personally an RME fan, but is nothing really close to your budget


Looks interesting but couldn't help laugh at the image of the back.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 4, 2021)

kC_ said:


> the audient id4/id14 are also in your budget and get some good reviews for the price....
> 
> <<personally an RME fan, but is nothing really close to your budget


I can't find the id4 for under $199 which is a little too high for me but I appreciate the recommendation.


----------



## kC_ (Jan 4, 2021)

Rossy said:


> I can't find the id4 for under $199 which is a little too high for me but I appreciate the recommendation.


ah must be cheaper in the Uk, only £109 here ($148 USD).. cant really vouch for their drivers, but i use one of their bigger preamps the ASP800 and their very clean and quiet.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Jan 4, 2021)

Check out the MOTU M4 or MOTU M2 maybe.

I bought one a few weeks ago, still satisfied, a solid interface. No unnecessary bells and whistles, excellent converter (ESS Sabre32 Ultra-DAC), very good headphone amplifier. The Windows driver has very low latency and comes with a loopback function (play JamTrack on the PC in a browser, play guitar to it and record everything directly into the DAW). The interface is USB 3.0-bus powered, needs the 900 mA, but is working internally with (perfectly adequate) USB 2.0 speed.


----------



## SlHarder (Jan 4, 2021)

Hadrondrift said:


> Check out the MOTU M4 or MOTU M2 maybe.


I'm a Motu M2 owner since April. No hassles, good performance. Loopback and midi are handy. Good high ohm headphone output.


----------



## gzapper (Jan 4, 2021)

kC_ said:


> the audient id4/id14 are also in your budget and get some good reviews for the price....
> 
> <<personally an RME fan, but is nothing really close to your budget


I've had an Id4 for a few years, its been great. Its been my mobile setup while I work at home on Metric Halo boxes and its been a totally acceptable sub for those on the road.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 4, 2021)

Audient EVO is also worth a look


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 4, 2021)

I have a Focusrite Scarlett 3rd gen (18i20) and quite happy with it. I assume the smaller ones of the same line would be of the same quality therefore it would be my recommendation.


----------



## Antkn33 (Jan 4, 2021)

Rossy said:


> My M-Audio fast track pro is on its last legs, its doing some funky power things on its own and the audio drivers are old so it's time to upgrade. I have a budget of about $150 but could go a little higher if it made a big difference. I do use an acoustic guitar (straight in) so 1 input would be enough. Any recommendations?
> 
> Cheers.


I have native instruments first komplete audio. It has performed flawlessly on both iOS and macOS. Bus powered too.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jan 4, 2021)

Antkn33 said:


> I have native instruments first komplete audio. It has performed flawlessly on both iOS and macOS. Bus powered too.


I also run a Native Instruments Komplete Audio 2 - its simple, sounds great and works perfectly! I actually bought a second one to run my wife’s podcast.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 4, 2021)

Over the summer I built a DAW for home use and got a Focusrite Scarlett 8i6 for it. Sound-wise, it's great, so I would imagine the Focusrite Solo ($109 on Amazon) would be sufficient for your needs.

The only thing I don't like about the Scarlett line is the tiny USB-C jack. It's too flimsy to maintain a solid connection. If I nudge or accidentally bump the interface, the audio may cut out which sometimes causes whatever audio program I'm using to crash.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 5, 2021)

Just ordered the scarlett solo, thanks everyone for their input.


----------

